# How to set cups to allow remote admin?

## Xamindar

Does anyone know how to set cups to work with remote administration? I can't get it to work and have followed many guides online to try. I either end up getting to the admin page but can't change any options or the page will not come up at all.

Any ideas? Thanks.

----------

## BradN

As a worst case workaround, you could use SSH port forwarding to accomplish this.  It isn't ideal, but it's better than nothing.

----------

